# What type of plant is this? Help!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok guys so today since I was talking to another member he said something about how he got his plant from a stream. Witch then gave me the bright idea to grab some plants from my pond. Now I have no idea what this is but it grows like crazy in there and my fish are loving it. It kind of floats it's not rooted at all and I had a crap load of snails in it before I washed it out. I grabbed so much I filled a whole 10g tank with it jam packed lol. 


Here's a picture please help me ID this. It grows like crazy and it's from Wisconsin right in my back yard.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I tied it to some rocks and made sort of a carpet.










Alright now you can see it and since I'm a plant noob help me out!!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone got some ideas? This stuff really grows like crazy in my pond. So far my fish are really liking it and keep eating it. The plattys,goldfish,guppie all took a few bites out of it.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If they enjoy it I bet it is not poisonous or bad in any way so don't worry about what it is. I mean the fish wouldn't eat it if it was poisonous. I have no clue what it is but it looks like some kind of moss. Maybe do a quick google search of what type of moss is native to you area.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

i think it is "Potamogeton pectinatus" im not 100% but it says it has fast growth. and so far so good my fish like it. iv got a whole tank full of it since i grabbed so much iv got it sitting outside. ill keep you guys updated. if anyone has some guesses or thinks its something other then that let me know


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say thats it. Sure looks like it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup glad its something safe and my fish are loving it still I tied it to some rocks at the bottom and they keep swimming threw it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Update, yea it's a little early for a update. I'm keeping this plant in both low light and lots of light. Both seem to be doing really good. I see no changes from the low light tank to the bright lighted tank. And it seems to be doing good thus far. Ill update again in a few weeks and how you guys how it's doing. In both tanks. 

One thing iv seen is in my outside low light tank I put a lot in and it is going to the bottom/ floating to the middle. I'm not sure if it's because there's so much pushing it up or what. But it seems to sink more then float. There are "flowering" that seem to be reproducing flowers floating around my tank so maybe it will start to grow naturally.


----------

